# RecipeDB - Mnchner Dunkel



## Sunshine_Brewer (23/3/10)

Münchner Dunkel  Ale - Munich Dunkel  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes The beer was stored in the keg at around 20 degrees C for 20 weeks after primary fermentation.Actual beer was 1072-1020, yeast was a repitch of US-05    Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      6 kg Weyermann Munich I    0.4 kg Weyermann Caramunich II    0.17 kg Weyermann Chocolate Wheat    0.1 kg Weyermann Melanoidin       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      30 g Hallertauer Mittelfrueh (Pellet, 4.0AA%, 15mins)    30 g Hallertauer Mittelfrueh (Pellet, 4.0AA%, 30mins)    30 g Hallertauer Mittelfrueh (Pellet, 4.0AA%, 10mins)    30 g Hallertauer Mittelfrueh (Pellet, 4.0AA%, 5mins)    20 g Hallertauer Mittelfrueh (Pellet, 4.0AA%, 60mins)       Yeast     15 g DCL Yeast US-05 - American Ale         20L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.074 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.018 (calc)   Bitterness 32.4 IBU   Efficiency 70%   Alcohol 7.31%   Colour 55 EBC   Batch Size 20L     Fermentation   Primary 14 days   Conditioning 20 days


----------



## bradsbrew (23/3/10)

Hey Sunshine is that the beer you had at Chap chaps?


----------



## Sunshine_Brewer (23/3/10)

bradsbrew said:


> Hey Sunshine is that the beer you had at Chap chaps?



Yeah, that's the one. :icon_cheers:


----------



## schooey (25/3/10)

I was lucky enough to have a couple of samples of this beer on the night, I have to say it was one of the best beers I had on the night, along with Browndog's Galaxy IPA. I will be sure to be giving this one a crack, maybe even for the HUB XMas in July case swap..

Sensational beer, Thommo! Great malt profile that you would expect from this style and a subtle smooth lingering bitterness... I really enjoyed it and cheers for your generosity and for the take away bottle, I have it in the fridge for our next meeting.

Cheers.

schooey... :beer:


----------



## peaky (1/10/10)

Hi guys, newbie all grain brewer here. 

I just entered this recipe for the Mnchner Dunkel into Beersmith and it tells me the bitterness is way to much for this style. Going by the comments above by more experienced brewers it's a great beer without any adjustments to the recipe. Beersmith tells me the IBU is in the 40's but the style should be 10-15 IBU.

Question: Should I just ignore the Beersmith bitterness 'guide' and brew as the recipe states?

I'm looking forward to brewing this beer :icon_cheers:


----------



## tallie (1/10/10)

peakydh said:


> Hi guys, newbie all grain brewer here.
> 
> I just entered this recipe for the Mnchner Dunkel into Beersmith and it tells me the bitterness is way to much for this style. Going by the comments above by more experienced brewers it's a great beer without any adjustments to the recipe. Beersmith tells me the IBU is in the 40's but the style should be 10-15 IBU.
> 
> ...



I'm certainly no expert, but wow, that does seem like a hell of a lot of hops for 20L of Dunkel! I wonder if the 20 week conditioning time :blink: at room-temp had anything to do with the resulting "subtle smooth" bitterness mentioned?

Cheers,
tallie


----------



## peaky (2/10/10)

I might lower the amount of hops in each addition and see how it goes. I'm certain it won't last 20 weeks worth of conditioning though :chug:


----------



## bconnery (2/10/10)

peakydh said:


> Hi guys, newbie all grain brewer here.
> 
> I just entered this recipe for the Mnchner Dunkel into Beersmith and it tells me the bitterness is way to much for this style. Going by the comments above by more experienced brewers it's a great beer without any adjustments to the recipe. Beersmith tells me the IBU is in the 40's but the style should be 10-15 IBU.
> 
> ...


Are you sure you are not getting it confused with a dunkelweisen? A munich dunkel is between 18-28 IBU guideline wise, which makes this still a big version of the style yes, but not as far away as if it was 10-15IBU.


----------



## peaky (2/10/10)

bconnery said:


> Are you sure you are not getting it confused with a dunkelweisen? A munich dunkel is between 18-28 IBU guideline wise, which makes this still a big version of the style yes, but not as far away as if it was 10-15IBU.



Yes, I just checked and did have it confused. Oops  Thanks for your help, I'll brew this beer as per the recipe listed here in the RecipeDB.
Cheers


----------



## bconnery (2/10/10)

peakydh said:


> Yes, I just checked and did have it confused. Oops  Thanks for your help, I'll brew this beer as per the recipe listed here in the RecipeDB.
> Cheers


Bear in mind the recipe does say that it is a big version of the style. 7% is big for a dunkel. By the sounds of it this is a good beer but be aware you aren't going to be getting a 'to style' beer, not that that is important. 
Also be aware that it sounds like this beer benefited from a long lagering, which probably smoothed out a big beer.


----------



## peaky (2/10/10)

Do you think I could get away with a shorter conditioning time if I decreased the amount of hops added and brewed it closer to style? 

I know this would change the characteristics of the final product and I'm probably butchering a very nice recipe but I have 20kg of Munich Malt and I'd like to use it as a base malt. 

I did a newbie grain purchase, didn't really know what I was getting into  I now realise 20kg of Munich Malt would last me about 2 bloody years if I didn't brew beers like a munich dunkel.

Thanks for your input


----------



## Sunshine_Brewer (2/10/10)

peakydh said:


> Do you think I could get away with a shorter conditioning time if I decreased the amount of hops added and brewed it closer to style?
> 
> I know this would change the characteristics of the final product and I'm probably butchering a very nice recipe but I have 20kg of Munich Malt and I'd like to use it as a base malt.
> 
> ...




This beer suprised me and was somewhat muddled before the long lagering under the stairs... 

Brew a small one then have a crack at this one, your munich malt will vanish in no time at all.


----------



## peaky (2/10/10)

Sunshine_Brewer said:


> This beer suprised me and was somewhat muddled before the long lagering under the stairs...
> 
> Brew a small one then have a crack at this one, your munich malt will vanish in no time at all.



Well that's next weekends brew planned  Cheers


----------



## Bribie G (2/10/10)

Not knocking the finished beer as it was clearly a cracker, but the use of US-05 makes me wonder if it would have been even better using a to-type yeast? Furthermore not knocking US-05 in fake lagers either. I have a dunkel on the go with S-189 dried yeast ATM so not being a liquidy yeasty snob either, just curious. The other point being, as it was done on an ale yeast, I wonder what it would have tasted like at a month or so?


----------



## Sunshine_Brewer (2/10/10)

BribieG said:


> Not knocking the finished beer as it was clearly a cracker, but the use of US-05 makes me wonder if it would have been even better using a to-type yeast? Furthermore not knocking US-05 in fake lagers either. I have a dunkel on the go with S-189 dried yeast ATM so not being a liquidy yeasty snob either, just curious. The other point being, as it was done on an ale yeast, I wonder what it would have tasted like at a month or so?



Probably so Bribie, a better suited yeast may have made for a smoother beer, I certainly had some smooth dark lagers in germany in 2009. One in particular stood out, the brewer commented on it being a bit of a hybrid of a bock/Munich dark. 

Cant comment on the beer at 1 month as I was OS but I think it needed that lagering. :icon_cheers:


----------

